# Great tartar sauce recipe



## blendmik (Aug 19, 2003)

Excellent original recipe for tartar sauce:

1/2 cup mayo
10-12 dill pickle chips (chopped very fine)
1/2 ounce of red wine vinegar
1/2 ounce worchester
1 teaspoon salt/pepper
2 tblspn plain yogurt

wisk and chill, makes enough for two servings


----------



## chefmeow (Apr 14, 2004)

I like to add lemon jiuce (instead of vinegar ), mashed garlic paste and fresh ground black pepper.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Capers....


----------



## hexnymph (Apr 15, 2003)

horse radish.......


----------



## john bee jr (Apr 27, 2004)

Downeast we use chopped green olives,chopped onion,chopped dill pickle,and mayo. The only way to go!!


----------

